# Where exactly do you put ear bows?



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I saw a video once that the groomer grabbed a bit of hair at the base of the top of the ear and TK and attached it there with a band...... I tried it with Molly and it worked, but she had too much TK for them to sit nicely!


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

I usually put them on a bit of hair at the top of the ear. I've recently seen some people put them after the ear leather and it looks adorable!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Like this. Not actually on the leather. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jcampbell0665 (Jun 2, 2013)

kcp1227 said:


> View attachment 65810
> 
> Like this. Not actually on the leather.
> 
> ...


Ooh...that is way cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

kcp1227 said:


> View attachment 65810
> 
> Like this. Not actually on the leather.
> 
> ...


Oh, that's adorable - and also good for keeping their ear feather out of the mouth!
Thanks everyone!
Now I need some new bows - any favorite sources?


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

When my sister made Nova's bows, she had made the bow with a rubber/elastic thing (almost like those elastic hair ties covered in cloth) attached to it. It's not tight or puts stress on her ears. We merely slip her ears through the elastic circle that is attached to the ribbon. So, the elastic circle is small enough where it envelops the top of her ears firmly but it doesn't have any pressure (think of a bracelet that fits perfectly around your wrist). Also, her fluffy ear fluff keeps the bow in place. This is a picture of her and the bows.

Edit: Found better pictures. There is also one of Shelton wearing it haha he looks silly because he has no topknot.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I've always wanted to make bows - I hate spending a fortune on something that they only wear for a day or two - got to google and see if I can find some instructions on how to do it!


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Davis makes a bow maker thing called a bow jig. I've been tempted to get it because my bows always look sorry, but I can't justify spending $25 on something that my father in law could make 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

Oh definitely! Especially if you're signed up for coupons at places like Jo-Anns then sometimes you get an awesome deal for fabrics and then can make a whole bunch of bows with even 1 yard of fabric and it'll definitely be cheaper in the long run than buying one. 

You should definitely look it up! My sister self-taught herself (she's the handy one in our family) like she does with anything. She literally just figured how to do it after having left over fabric from making Shelton's winter jacket. You can always play around with extra fabric you have at home (or old t-shirts and cut them up) and practice and see what's the best method for YOU (sewing, sewing machine, fabric glue, stapling LOL, etc). A hot glue gun also comes in handy for ppl like me who don't like to sew haha. My sister uses a sewing machine.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

kcp1227 said:


> Davis makes a bow maker thing called a bow jig. I've been tempted to get it because my bows always look sorry, but I can't justify spending $25 on something that my father in law could make
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh wow - that looks really neat - my only reservation is that it looks like the smallest size would be 2", which would be a little large for my girls - if you father in-law ever goes into the business of making them - and makes a smaller one, let me know!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Do boys wear bows? LOL. I think bows are so cute but I am hesitant to put them on the boys' ears. What does everyone do for boys? Maybe a camo pattered bow? Would that be macho enough? :act-up:


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Do boys wear bows? LOL. I think bows are so cute but I am hesitant to put them on the boys' ears. What does everyone do for boys? Maybe a camo pattered bow? Would that be macho enough? :act-up:


Well, I used to put blue bows on Taylee because I thought it was a good color on the black, but had to stop because EVERYONE would think that she was a boy, so I would say yes!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

LOL. They thought she was a boy? So, people must put bows on boys then. (?) LOL. I think blue _would_ look pretty on black.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> LOL. They thought she was a boy? So, people must put bows on boys then. (?) LOL. I think blue _would_ look pretty on black.


Yup, and she was such a refined, feminine poodle, and I'd do her with all kinds of ponytails and braids in her topknot, and everyone would call her a boy because her bows were blue! So, I think that you boys would not have any "gender identity issues if the bows are a masculine color lol!


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

I would love to put bows on Dexter but DH and DD will kill me. 

I wish there was a masculine way to dress him up


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

A bow tie on his neck would be cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I am the MOST UN-creative person on the planet. So I bought 3 tubs of bows from Petedge. Really cute stuff. So after Misha's last groom I had my daughter put bows in her ears. Gosh did she look cute! My mistake was leaving them in for about a day and a half. I took them out and HUGE matts in both ears. Took me about 15 minutes to just demat her ears. Lesson learned. Bows only for special occasions and they must come out in just a few hours.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

cindyreef said:


> I would love to put bows on Dexter but DH and DD will kill me.
> 
> I wish there was a masculine way to dress him up


I have a light weight t-shirt type thing for my girl Chihuahua. It's camouflage and she looks cute in it. But see...even though she's a girl, she lived in north Idaho in the wilderness for 10 years and she was an avid hiker, charging up the mountain trails with the big dogs. So, she, being a mountain mama can get away with that north Idaho fashion statement. lol.

So, you might be able to find something cute in camo to put on Dexter.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> I have a light weight t-shirt type thing for my girl Chihuahua. It's camouflage and she looks cute in it. But see...even though she's a girl, she lived in north Idaho in the wilderness for 10 years and she was an avid hiker, charging up the mountain trails with the big dogs. So, she, being a mountain mama can get away with that north Idaho fashion statement. lol.
> 
> So, you might be able to find something cute in camo to put on Dexter.


Taylee was a total sports dog - she used to beat labs and goldens at contests at the doggie gym all the time (though I still think that her 5 lb self was "robbed" in the fasted recall contest when the small dog category was anything under 25lbs), but she would have crowds of people watching as she would catch her ball like a Frisbee dog, all dressed up like a fou-fou dog!

And by the way, I think that it's very important that dogs get used to wearing clothing when they are young, because you never know when a medical need can come up! Taylee had allergies where she would get yeast infections on her skin, and one of the things that helped her most was to keep her body shaved down wit a #30 every 2 weeks year round, so I can't tell you how great it was that she was perfectly comfortable walking around 24/7 in a romper or a 4 leg sweater that I knit for her. 
And Teaka, if there is anything wrong with her, like a stomach ache, she will start licking her feet, and literally can turn them into raw meat in a matter of minutes. Then of course, her feet hurt, so that's a reason to lick them even after the tummy ach is gone, so do I feel lucky that I can put shoes on her, and she will safely, comfortably walk around the house in them all day long! Funny girl that she is, she won't take them off until her foot feels better!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> I am the MOST UN-creative person on the planet. So I bought 3 tubs of bows from Petedge. Really cute stuff. So after Misha's last groom I had my daughter put bows in her ears. Gosh did she look cute! My mistake was leaving them in for about a day and a half. I took them out and HUGE matts in both ears. Took me about 15 minutes to just demat her ears. Lesson learned. Bows only for special occasions and they must come out in just a few hours.


The rubber bands on those petedge bows are really harsh - what you can do is look in the human hair care section - they have these small, bands, made out of a sort of slippery material - use those to hold the hair, and put the petedge ones over it. Not saying that you can leave them in forever, but you'd probably be good for 2 days without matting!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I think that this may be the ones that I was speaking off, though I won't swear to it from a picture...
Scunci Girl No Damage Hair Bands, Assorted, 500 Ct. at RiteAid in Lakeport - 25828948


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

The Scunci no damage are the ones I've always used. The ones the groomer would put in our Toy girl's hair were much stickier and absolutely had to be cut out and not removed.

I like the bows to be placed in the top knot hair on the outside of the head but not on the ear hair when my girl had full ears. Though when we kept her ears trimmed at the top with bells at the bottom, I did put them on the short top ear hair. 

Just seemed to irritate her more when the elastic was on long ear hair, like maybe the ear movement pulled the elastic? 

Absolutely agree with TinyPoodles about getting dogs used to clothing. Was always so much easier to do any dressings from the vet on our pampered little girls. At a minimum every new dog owner should practice using an Elizabethan Collar on their dogs.

I miss having a tiny girl to dress up. Everyone always thinks Danno is a girl. I guess because we keep his coat long and he's so white. No one ever thought my black boy, Jules, was a girl and he was a tiny Spoo.

I like bandanas and bow-ties on boys, though if your boy is good at NOT eating things, little plastic buttons shaped like footballs or dog bones can be really cute above the ears. All bows can be choking hazards, but those would be the ones I'd definitely take out at night just to be safe.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> I am the MOST UN-creative person on the planet. So I bought 3 tubs of bows from Petedge. Really cute stuff. So after Misha's last groom I had my daughter put bows in her ears. Gosh did she look cute! My mistake was leaving them in for about a day and a half. I took them out and HUGE matts in both ears. Took me about 15 minutes to just demat her ears. Lesson learned. Bows only for special occasions and they must come out in just a few hours.


I have customers that gripe when I don't put the bows on tight enough and the come off after a day. Some of them will leave the bows on until the next groom and by then it's a disaster. Kinda frustrating. I don't think they should be left in all the time unless you're taking them off to brush and then replacing. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

I tried bows on the girls for the first time in the picture below. I just grabbed a little bit of hair on the top of their ears and placed the elastic band around it. It worked for a little while until the girls got playing around and started pulling off each others bows! So, no more bows for these girls!
Sylvia


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

For the bows for males question, I put Shelton in bowties. My sister makes it so there's this velcro attachment on the back of the middle of the bow so you can just velcro around whatever collar you have and it'll stay there. So that way, i can just attach and detach it whenever. 

Another "male accessory" shelton has is this beret my sister crocheted. The black string is the drawstring of my yoga pants haha. It was a quick makeshift because the hat would slide this way and that. We're trying to find a better ribbon for it so it'll look neater.


----------



## guitarmasta12 (Apr 21, 2015)

I put bow ties on Eddie. Thats all I will ever do. No girly bows on his ears. Maybe a nice fedora.


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Ear bows go on the hair, NOT ON THE EAR ITSELF!!! Section off a bit of hair at the top, not too thin and then put the bow there. Like you are putting up a ponytail. Since I am bow challenged as far as getting them in straight or right direction, I prefer poof style bows. Bardel Bows or Purple Poodle make beautiful bows that are easy to use. Topknots, ears, anywhere there is hair. 

I've found the cheaper bows, i.e. Petedge and other sources have bands that are way too thick.

Bows should come out every couple days so the hair can be brushed. Sometimes they come off and are reuseable, often they need to be cut.  If you leave them on for weeks, like the whole time in between grooms, you run the risk of a hunk of hair having to be cut to get them out. 

But please, do NOT attach them to the ear leather or the ears themselves or to tails. No matter what.


----------



## BeBe67 (May 13, 2015)

I always had bows in my boys hair. Had their nails painted too. Blue bows looked good on my silver boy and various colors on my apricot male. My sister always made fun of me for doing this to my boys. LOL But I love all the fru fru poodle stuff. And neither boy ever complained! I currently have a cream toy female and she gets bows, nails painted and dressed in dog clothes. Yes I have become that "crazy poodle lady," I have two daughters and they love dressing Brandie up in clothes. It's fun to watch. She is our "baby"


----------

